# A fair entry



## Kenbo (Sep 30, 2012)

Mrs Kenbo convinced me to enter a couple of my woodworking pieces in this years local fair. I entered 2 pieces. My wooden bucket truck and the recipe box that I made for her. 
The bucket truck received first place in the wooden toy category and the recipe box received 2nd place in the hand made wooden article category. I had fun entering the pieces and I think I will do it again next year.

[attachment=11403]

[attachment=11404]


----------



## Brink (Sep 30, 2012)

That's great, Ken. Nice to get such wonderful recognition.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats Ken. I agree with what Brink said.

As an observation, it's funny that in the USA a blue ribbon is first place but in Canada the red is first. Either way red or blue your stuff is first class all the way.


----------



## scrimman (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah...amazin' how nice a little blue ribbon can feel, right? Well deserved, I'd say! Both of your pieces are exquisite!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Congrats Ken. I agree with what Brink said.
> 
> As an observation, it's funny that in the USA a blue ribbon is first place but in Canada the red is first. Either way red or blue your stuff is first class all the way.



Mrs Kenbo pointed that out as well. I wonder why it is the opposite. Either way, whether 1st, 2nd, 3rd or no ribbon, it was fun and a nice chance to do something to get my mind off of things. We had fun. We also found out that if you wait until 30 minutes before the fair closes, you can get a whole whack of junky fair food for next to nothing. 1/2 price everything.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe because the Canadian flag is all red except for the white of course. Taking all that out and our traditions, red does seem more appropriate for first place. Red just grabs you by the lapel and says . . . 

"YOU WON!"


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Maybe because the Canadian flag is all red except for the white of course. Taking all that out and our traditions, red does seem more appropriate for first place. Red just grabs you by the lapel and says . . .
> 
> "YOU WON!"



Personaly Kevin I think you are just a bit biased on this one- now I think first place should be sorta walnut color :walnut1950: I do not know why but it just seems right. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Congrats Ken I love the fire truck. Your attention to detail is incredible.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't slip nothin past you Mike!


----------



## BarbS (Sep 30, 2012)

Congratulations, Ken! That's great. I'll bet the fair was fun.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 1, 2012)

congrats!! You deserve it


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, ribbon color aside, that is pretty neat work. I used to enter the local county fair every year when I lived in a smaller place. It made me part of the community. Everyone entered, it was the "in" thing to do. It was a time when we could see what friends were doing for fun. Now that I live in a large community (Seattle) I miss some of the small town things. I also miss stars at night and the quiet of the country.


----------

